# CPU Fan NOT WOrking



## stonecaper (Nov 3, 2011)

Yesterday night suddenly my pc went off.astonished,i turned it again and again my pc went off after a few minuites.I Shut it down and then today morning again i turned it on and again it went off abruptly after an hour.after turning it on forthe third time i noticed that the cpu temp is 113 degs. i looked inside the cabinet and the saw the cpu fan is not running now my questions are - 
1.Pc is Still tuening on fine so my cpu is okay right? Its a Propus

2.Is The CPU Fan covered under CPU Warranty?

3.If Not Can you Please suggest a CPU Fan/Cooler for cheap? i know Coolermaster Hyper Is The Best but I Cant Afford it right Now

TIA


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 3, 2011)

First verify that ur MB cpu fan header/pin is ok the fan in the system fan header & see it spins else post u current config so that we can suggest vaild alternates


----------



## stonecaper (Nov 3, 2011)

which one is the system fan header???


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 3, 2011)

the 3 pin header in the MB generally marked as SYS_FAN

or
CHA_FAN


----------



## topgear (Nov 4, 2011)

CPU fan is covered under warranty and a good after market cooler like CM Hyper TX3 will cost 1.2k but try the steps suggested by mithun_mrg first


----------

